# Get Ready East Coast?



## thewoodlands (Jun 26, 2013)

The guy in the vid nailed our May 23 storm that did all the tree damage, it looks like a soaker next week for the east coast.

http://www.accuweather.com/en/weather-news/east-hot-humid-weather-to-turn/14618148


----------



## begreen (Jun 26, 2013)

Another one? Man when the hurricane season is in force you folks are going to have some saturated ground.


----------



## thewoodlands (Jun 26, 2013)

begreen said:


> Another one? Man when the hurricane season is in force you folks are going to have some saturated ground.


It's been a bad year for the campers, one good weekend since the state park opened. So far this week most of the storms have went south or east of us, we'll see how our luck runs next week.

If that high stays off the east coast then we'll get some but the worst seems like it will hit the Northeast  I-95 corridor.

Since most of the rain missed us this week the Brook is down, so if we don't get a chit load each day next week it should be okay, if we do get a chit load each day it will be wild!


----------



## WellSeasoned (Jun 26, 2013)

Storms stayed south last night. Looks like your report zap is telling me to get the boat ready.


----------



## thewoodlands (Jun 26, 2013)

WellSeasoned said:


> Storms stayed south last night. Looks like your report zap is telling me to get the boat ready.


 The water wings too.


----------



## charly (Jun 26, 2013)

Trying to harvest wood for the winter of 2014-2015 is not happening with all this rain....at a stand still... Hay fields are really full and tall...


----------



## BrotherBart (Jun 26, 2013)

Yep. The new roof and gutters didn't have to wait long for the stress testing to begin.


----------



## WellSeasoned (Jun 26, 2013)

zap said:


> The water wings too.



Those things ain't gonna hold me up....


----------



## Dix (Jun 26, 2013)

charly said:


> Trying to harvest wood for the winter of 2014-2015 is not happening with all this rain....at a stand still... Hay fields are really full and tall...


 
Great 4 days last weekend for making hay. First cut got done @ the museum & the horse farm. Cut it in the morning, and baled at night. Both at 15% moisture. Shooting for 3 cuts. We'll see.

Love the smell of fresh cut hay.


----------



## charly (Jun 26, 2013)

Doing The Dixie Eyed Hustle said:


> Great 4 days last weekend for making hay. First cut got done @ the museum & the horse farm. Cut it in the morning, and baled at night. Both at 15% moisture. Shooting for 3 cuts. We'll see.
> 
> Love the smell of fresh cut hay.


My neighbor- farmer down the road cuts my hay,, still too wet,,, about 40 acres worth...Usually do round bales...I have a farm exemption, so it gives us a little tax break.....


----------



## jharkin (Jun 27, 2013)

BOOOOO

After 3 weeks of rain delays my patio guys where going to start today.  Looks like we might get washed out again


----------



## ScotO (Jun 27, 2013)

jharkin said:


> BOOOOO
> 
> After 3 weeks of rain delays my patio guys where going to start today.  Looks like we might get washed out again


here's to hoping they can get you done before the 4th.   And also hoping for a dry end to next weekend......I have a 5 day weekend scheduled, I hate it when it rains on vacation!  Rained most of the time for our trip to Cape May/Wildwood a couple weeks back.....


----------



## jharkin (Jun 27, 2013)

The hot dry spell we just had was a welcome reprieve from the rain.  We needed it to get the rivers down, my poor fleet of model planes have just been collecting dust in the garage since the river flooded 2 feet of water on the only access road into our airfield 

They are warning us of a repeat flood this weekend


----------



## muncybob (Jun 27, 2013)

We expect major T-storms later today and thru the night. Time to check the batteies in the flashlights and gas in the generator.


----------



## thewoodlands (Jun 27, 2013)

This could fill the Brook up, when I checked the water level last night it was down, that's about to change.

* FLOODING IS POSSIBLE TONIGHT THROUGH FRIDAY AS MODERATE TO HEAVY RAINFALL MOVES SOUTH TO NORTH ACROSS THE REGION. HEAVY RAIN WILL DEVELOP BY THIS EVENING AND CONTINUE INTO FRIDAY MORNING... WITH 2 TO 3 INCHES OF RAIN FORECAST FOR THE ADIRONDACKS OF NORTHERN NEW YORK AS WELL AS CENTRAL VERMONT... WITH SOME ISOLATED AMOUNTS OF 4 INCHES OR MORE POSSIBLE... ESPECIALLY OVER THE ADIRONDACKS. THE REMAINDER OF VERMONT AND NORTHERN NEW YORK WILL SEE 1.5 TO 2.5 INCHES OF RAIN WITH SOME ISOLATED AMOUNTS AROUND 3 INCHES POSSIBLE. SOME LOCALIZED FLASH FLOODING IS POSSIBLE IN THUNDERSTORMS. HEAVY RAINFALL THIS PAST MONTH HAS SATURATED SOILS... AND RIVERS AND STREAMS ARE RUNNING WELL ABOVE NORMAL. THE WET CONDITIONS COUPLED WITH ADDITIONAL RAINFALL ARE RESPONSIBLE FOR THE FLOOD THREAT


----------



## ScotO (Jun 27, 2013)

muncybob said:


> We expect major T-storms later today and thru the night. Time to check the batteies in the flashlights and gas in the generator.


Same here Bob.


----------



## thewoodlands (Jun 27, 2013)

Update of possible rain for the east coast, 6 inches possible for some areas!
http://www.accuweather.com/en/weather-video/extreme-heat-west-flooding-in-the-east/2430839568001


----------



## ScotO (Jun 27, 2013)

zap said:


> Update of possible rain for the east coast, 6 inches possible for some areas!
> http://www.accuweather.com/en/weather-video/extreme-heat-west-flooding-in-the-east/2430839568001


That's flat-out depressing!  Its already begun here, flood warnings and watches posted for just due north of us for today.   Boy, I hope they are wrong about the total amounts and the predicted number of days this monster is supposed to hang around!


----------



## thewoodlands (Jun 27, 2013)

Scotty Overkill said:


> That's flat-out depressing! Its already begun here, flood warnings and watches posted for just due north of us for today. Boy, I hope they are wrong about the total amounts and the predicted number of days this monster is supposed to hang around!


 I hope they're wrong too, just watches up here but that should change later this afternoon.

All next week is forecast to be wet, just hope we do not get any high winds.

Stay Safe


----------



## ScotO (Jun 27, 2013)

zap said:


> I hope they're wrong too, just watches up here but that should change later this afternoon.
> 
> All next week is forecast to be wet, just hope we do not get any high winds.
> 
> Stay Safe


You too, brother.


----------



## WellSeasoned (Jun 27, 2013)

Large area of tornado watch just south of us. Batting down the hatches won't work for a tornado. Be safe ya'll


----------



## USMC80 (Jun 27, 2013)

Tornado warning for most of NJ


----------



## jharkin (Jun 27, 2013)

Zap!!  Stop reading accuweather youre jinxing us!!


kidding ...


----------



## WellSeasoned (Jun 27, 2013)

Zap shares my passion as well. The two W's

Wood and woman, I'm mean weather :D


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Jun 27, 2013)

Sort of makes you wonder if it isn't nature catching up after some winters with little snowfall.

EDIT:  As I was typing the above it started pouring rain here. Some thunder but not bad.


----------



## WellSeasoned (Jun 27, 2013)

Hope everyone in blair and jefferson co are alright


----------



## ScotO (Jun 27, 2013)

WellSeasoned said:


> Hope everyone in blair and jefferson co are alright


I'm in northern Blair.....just heavy rain here so far...


----------



## DevilsBrew (Jun 27, 2013)

Backwoods Savage said:


> Sort of makes you wonder if it isn't nature catching up after some winters with little snowfall.
> 
> EDIT: As I was typing the above it started pouring rain here. Some thunder but not bad.


 
It makes me want to move.


----------



## WellSeasoned (Jun 27, 2013)

Scotty Overkill said:


> I'm in northern Blair.....just heavy rain here so far...



I know that according to my scanner radio, jefferson, county wide has been declared a disaster emergency due to flooding and other storm related damage. I heard some mention of blair as well- glad your ok


----------



## mellow (Jun 28, 2013)

I will have to get bigger rain barrels


----------



## WellSeasoned (Jun 28, 2013)

Multiple lines coming through in an hour or so, severe, but thankfully no tornado watches


----------



## thewoodlands (Jun 28, 2013)

Since we moved here we had 5-7 bridges taken out from heavy rain in 2009, we've never had a problem at our house but down in Colton they got hit hard by the fooding.

Sand sucks for your yard (our topsoil (4 inches on top of all sand is a mixture of sand & topsoil) so when we get heavy rain it drains great.

Stay Safe


----------



## BrotherBart (Jun 28, 2013)

Been getting hammered in this area most of the day. We are in the Southern edge of the waves of storms. But five miles North of us from West to East is getting blasted.


----------



## jharkin (Jun 28, 2013)

Surprisingly in spite of all the flash flood warnings and prediction of 3in rain... We got nothing but a little drizzle.

Fine with me.


----------



## BrotherBart (Jun 28, 2013)

The bad news. Just as I was typing that last post a monster downpour started. And went on for twenty minutes. The good news, that two grand worth of dual downspout gutters I had installed last week work like a champ.


----------



## Ehouse (Jun 28, 2013)

charly said:


> My neighbor- farmer down the road cuts my hay,, still too wet,,, about 40 acres worth...Usually do round bales...I have a farm exemption, so it gives us a little tax break.....


 

Charley,  hope you didn't get it too bad, Schoharie valley usually gets hit hard.  Roads washed out over night here (northern Otsego) Mohawk Valley;  Herkimer, Fort Plain, under water. Van Hornsville, heavy residential damage.


----------



## begreen (Jun 28, 2013)

West coast is feeling the heat. We hit 86 today which is not rare for Seattle, but where I live it is. California is baking with lots of 100+ temps.


----------



## thewoodlands (Jun 28, 2013)

Ehouse said:


> Charley, hope you didn't get it too bad, Schoharie valley usually gets hit hard. Roads washed out over night here (northern Otsego) Mohawk Valley; Herkimer, Fort Plain, under water. Van Hornsville, heavy residential damage.


http://www.wktv.com/news/local


----------



## Ehouse (Jun 28, 2013)

Thanks for chiming in zap. These localized occurrences don't get noticed, but it's happening all over.


----------



## WellSeasoned (Jun 28, 2013)

We are somewhat lucky here with any flooding as the house sits up higher than the surrounding area. The creek down at the bottom of the  cliff moves fiercely though. The downsides are wind and lightning. Tonight I checked the radar and the storms split in half, with our town in the middle, as they sometimes do, due the the ridge. I decided to crack open a beer and get a fire going out at the pit. The lightning show south of here was spectacular, and then the rain started. It poured, but we managed to stay dry under the canopy of the trees for 20 minutes, or enough time to finish my beer. Cheers

Edit: After the rain I went back to the pit. As nice as the tree canopy is at the beginning of the rain, its 50x worse after. Those leaves just kept on drippin.


----------



## charly (Jun 28, 2013)

Ehouse said:


> Charley, hope you didn't get it too bad, Schoharie valley usually gets hit hard. Roads washed out over night here (northern Otsego) Mohawk Valley; Herkimer, Fort Plain, under water. Van Hornsville, heavy residential damage.


We were spared here ...you guys got hit hard....enough with this rain


----------



## Hearth Mistress (Jun 28, 2013)

Just started the monsoon rain here. I hear thunder too so the storms are headed here again too.  Pretty much every day we have severe thunderstorms warnings and even a few tornado watches too. Summer is here, 90 degrees during the day, storms guaranteed after 5 or so.  I had to re-stake my tomato plants as the rain has been so heavy they are getting beaten down.

We are fortunate the Delaware River is low this time of year, about 3ft you can usually walk across from PA to NJ without getting your belt wet.  It's amazing to me how it can go up 5ft in a day or so!






http://water.weather.gov/ahps2/forecasts.php?wfo=phi&view=1,1,1,1,1,1,1,1&toggles=10,7,8,2,9,15,6


----------



## thewoodlands (Jun 28, 2013)

Ehouse said:


> Thanks for chiming in zap. These localized occurrences don't get noticed, but it's happening all over.


I saw the flooding on YNN, holy chit. Some of those areas have been hit 4 or 5 times since 2006.

It looks like next Friday will be our first dry day, it will be another chitty week.

Stay Safe


----------



## Ehouse (Jun 28, 2013)

Hearth Mistress said:


> Just started the monsoon rain here. I hear thunder too so the storms are headed here again too. Pretty much every day we have severe thunderstorms warnings and even a few tornado watches too. Summer is here, 90 degrees during the day, storms guaranteed after 5 or so. I had to re-stake my tomato plants as the rain has been so heavy they are getting beaten down.
> 
> We are fortunate the Delaware River is low this time of year, about 3ft you can usually walk across from PA to NJ without getting your belt wet. It's amazing to me how it can go up 5ft in a day or so!
> 
> ...


 

We're in the headwaters of the Delaware, Susquehanna, Chemung, and Mohawk rivers here.  lots of it comin' at ya.


----------



## Ehouse (Jun 28, 2013)

zap said:


> I saw the flooding on YNN, holy chit. Some of those areas have been hit 4 or 5 times since 2006.
> 
> It looks like next Friday will be our first dry day, it will be another chitty week.
> 
> Stay Safe


 

Stick to the high ground!


----------



## BrotherBart (Jun 28, 2013)

Death Valley is projected to break the all time world high temp record of 134 degrees in a day or two.


----------



## Ehouse (Jun 29, 2013)

I'll take wet over drought any day ('cept maybe Tuesday, so I can squeeze in a tennis match).


----------



## begreen (Jun 29, 2013)

BrotherBart said:


> Death Valley is projected to break the all time world high temp record of 134 degrees in a day or two.


----------



## BrotherBart (Jun 29, 2013)

A friend lives South of Las Vegas. She is in and out of her car as a home nurse. This is from yesterday.


----------



## thewoodlands (Jun 29, 2013)

It looks like we might get some wind with more rain, not good if it happens, time to fill the gas tanks.

http://www.accuweather.com/en/weather-news/wet-weekend-for-east-coast/14761562


----------



## begreen (Jun 29, 2013)

BrotherBart said:


> A friend lives South of Las Vegas. She is in and out of her car as a home nurse. This is from yesterday.


 
Yowser! I'll bet she is busy in this heat wave. If I lived in that area it would be underground.


----------



## jharkin (Jun 29, 2013)

BrotherBart said:


> A friend lives South of Las Vegas. She is in and out of her car as a home nurse. This is from yesterday.
> 
> ]


 
Ive got cousins in Phoenix. They reported 117 yesterday.


----------



## thewoodlands (Jul 1, 2013)

http://www.wral.com/chapel-hill-deluged-by-record-rainfall/12612447/

They really received a chit load of rain in Chapel Hill NC on Sunday.


----------



## thewoodlands (Jul 1, 2013)

http://www.accuweather.com/en/weather-news/wet-weekend-for-east-coast/14761562

AccuWeather update.


----------



## WellSeasoned (Jul 1, 2013)

Hardest rain I've seen in a good while here. 2"/hr a few times already and its only noon time. Crazy. Will get the boat ready I think


----------



## thewoodlands (Jul 1, 2013)

WellSeasoned said:


> Hardest rain I've seen in a good while here. 2"/hr a few times already and its only noon time. Crazy. Will get the boat ready I think


 I'm thinking the heavy rain will stay southeast of us, this round.

Boats ready.


----------



## thewoodlands (Jul 1, 2013)

It looks like Saranac Lake NY & Vermont will get the worst of this first round.
http://www.erh.noaa.gov/btv/headline/


----------



## begreen (Jul 1, 2013)

jharkin said:


> Ive got cousins in Phoenix. They reported 117 yesterday.


 
We may break a record here today. Thank goodness we get the cooling effect of nearby Puget Sound. Ironically, Ft. Worth set a record low this morning of 62. We were 64F this AM.


----------



## BrotherBart (Jul 1, 2013)

begreen said:


> We may break a record here today. Thank goodness we get the cooling effect of nearby Puget Sound. Ironically, Ft. Worth set a record low this morning of 62. We were 64F this AM.


 

Family in Wichita Falls, Tx North of Ft. Worth say the city is having to draw up Phase 4 drought regs because they have never been past Phase 3 before. They are now.


----------



## smokinj (Jul 1, 2013)

zap said:


> The guy in the vid nailed our May 23 storm that did all the tree damage, it looks like a soaker next week for the east coast.
> 
> http://www.accuweather.com/en/weather-news/east-hot-humid-weather-to-turn/14618148


 
Word around here is call me if it stops raining. I am running the sump pump every 6-8 hours.


----------



## BrotherBart (Jul 1, 2013)

This is the sixteen thousand acre lake south of the town I was raised in.


----------



## thewoodlands (Jul 1, 2013)

smokinj said:


> Word around here is call me if it stops raining. I am running the sump pump every 6-8 hours.


 So far not a drop here, that will change. They say it might stop by the end of the week.


----------



## thewoodlands (Jul 1, 2013)

BrotherBart said:


> This is the sixteen thousand acre lake south of the town I was raised in.


When was that photo taken?


----------



## begreen (Jul 1, 2013)

That's a shallow lake. Guess it doesn't look good for boating season there.


----------



## thewoodlands (Jul 1, 2013)

http://www.weather.gov/btv/
We're in the H/W/O area.


----------



## ScotO (Jul 1, 2013)

it's been raining like mad here, too.  We've gotten a couple inches the past 24 hours, supposed to be pop-up storms and training storms all week long, right thru the weekend!


----------



## BrotherBart (Jul 1, 2013)

zap said:


> When was that photo taken?


 

Last year. The whole lake is completely dry now.


----------



## BrotherBart (Jul 1, 2013)

begreen said:


> That's a shallow lake. Guess it doesn't look good for boating season there.


 

Lots of it is a lot deeper. With a dam and spillway. That aren't of much use now.


----------



## ScotO (Jul 1, 2013)

BrotherBart said:


> Lots of it is a lot deeper. With a dam and spillway. That aren't of much use now.


once the polar ice caps melt, it'll fill back in.....eventually....


----------



## fishingpol (Jul 1, 2013)

There were 2 different tornado watches here between 2:30 and 4:15 pm today in our county.  One cell had a rotation starting to form so it was a close call just south of us.  Tense moments for a bit here.  Tropical downpours too.  Doppler radar is the best thing since sliced bread.

Lawn looks great on the plus side.  Wood seasoning is just not happening that rapidly.


----------



## thewoodlands (Jul 1, 2013)

BrotherBart said:


> Last year. The whole lake is completely dry now.


That sucks big time.


----------



## thewoodlands (Jul 1, 2013)

Scotty Overkill said:


> it's been raining like mad here, too. We've gotten a couple inches the past 24 hours, supposed to be pop-up storms and training storms all week long, right thru the weekend!


Just started raining here (not hard) we might get some of the heavy stuff tomorrow.

*Below is a list of June rainfall records set with old records in parenthesis:*



Augusta, Ga. - 10.83 inches (10.59 inches in 2004
 

Massena, N.Y. - 7.72 inches (6.27 inches from 1993)
 

Montpelier, Vt. - 8.35 inches (8.25 inches from 2006)
 

Wilmington, Del. - 13.66 inches (9.90 inches from 2003)
 

Philadelphia, Pa. - 10.55 inches (10.06 inches from 1938)


----------



## WellSeasoned (Jul 1, 2013)

Evac frankfort, mohawk, herkimer NY, mudslides, people trapped in house, water rising per scanner radio. Is this near you Zap? Hope everyone is safe out there


----------



## thewoodlands (Jul 1, 2013)

WellSeasoned said:


> Evac frankfort, mohawk, herkimer NY, mudslides, people trapped in house, water rising per scanner radio. Is this near you Zap? Hope everyone is safe out there


We are about 4 hours north if not more.


----------



## thewoodlands (Jul 1, 2013)

WellSeasoned said:


> Evac frankfort, mohawk, herkimer NY, mudslides, people trapped in house, water rising per scanner radio. Is this near you Zap? Hope everyone is safe out there


http://www.littlefallstimes.com/news/x1808707387/Storms-cause-flooding-road-closures#axzz2XqWrSqsm

High and dry here, so far.


----------



## thewoodlands (Jul 1, 2013)

WellSeasoned said:


> Evac frankfort, mohawk, herkimer NY, mudslides, people trapped in house, water rising per scanner radio. Is this near you Zap? Hope everyone is safe out there


That whole area is in for a long week.
http://forecast.weather.gov/MapClick.php?site=bgm&zmx=1&zmy=1&map_x=232&map_y=59&x=233&y=60

http://www.wktv.com/


----------



## BrotherBart (Jul 1, 2013)

Best local weather guru says we are having and will have for a while a typical weather pattern. Typical for Florida. Not Virginia.


----------



## thewoodlands (Jul 1, 2013)

http://www.nyalert.gov/Public/News/...871&refer=HOME&source=RSS&messageID=AghxO4T6A&


----------



## begreen (Jul 1, 2013)

When was the last time this happened BB?


----------



## BrotherBart (Jul 1, 2013)

Not in my lifetime or any time anybody ever talked about. Lake Kemp was always just Lake Kemp.

Sure it got low sometimes. It never just went away. Lots of water supplies in Texas are man made lakes. Ya get it when it comes and use it till it comes again. No rivers feeding anything. Just what watershed you have when it rains.

Corp of Engineers site says the deepest point is four inches now. That is in the flood containment pool.


----------



## thewoodlands (Jul 2, 2013)

North Carolina is in for more heavy rain.

http://www.wral.com/weather/page/1010362/?id=1742-NCZ041


----------



## gzecc (Jul 2, 2013)

Monday morning, I think I saw the most rain I've ever seen come down in a short time. In a matter of minutes, my garage and driveway filled up. That was with me, out in it, trying to keep everything clear.


----------



## begreen (Jul 2, 2013)

zap said:


> North Carolina is in for more heavy rain.
> 
> http://www.wral.com/weather/page/1010362/?id=1742-NCZ041


 
Yes, my sister reports it is a disaster for the farmers in NC.


----------



## thewoodlands (Jul 2, 2013)

Yes, I think from Ohio east it's like that from what I heard this morning. I have relatives northeast of Raleigh, so far they've made it through without any flooding.


----------



## thewoodlands (Jul 2, 2013)

Air Quality Alert for the Champlain Valley of Vermont.

http://forecast.weather.gov/product...&format=CI&version=1&glossary=1&highlight=off


----------



## thewoodlands (Jul 2, 2013)

gzecc said:


> Monday morning, I think I saw the most rain I've ever seen come down in a short time. In a matter of minutes, my garage and driveway filled up. That was with me, out in it, trying to keep everything clear.


 The mess is on it's way up.
http://radar.weather.gov/Conus/northeast_loop.php


----------



## thewoodlands (Jul 2, 2013)

AccuWeathers Bernie Rayno Flash Flooding Update;
http://www.accuweather.com/en/weath...rolinas-virginia-and-pennsylvania/90462062001


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Jul 2, 2013)

Just drove up from virginia beach ,flash flood watch the entire trip. HIt a few squalls but nothing major.


----------



## USMC80 (Jul 2, 2013)

weather looking real nice wednesday thru sunday for down the shore!


----------



## thewoodlands (Jul 3, 2013)

Still storms popping up, it looks like the Burlington area had one.
http://www.accuweather.com/en/us/burlington-vt/05401/weather-warnings-976102/331220


----------



## BrotherBart (Jul 3, 2013)

I could really appreciate a nice long drought along about now.


----------



## thewoodlands (Jul 4, 2013)

Fog/Mist
73°F
23°C

Humidity87%
Wind SpeedCalm
Barometer30.16 in (1021.0 mb)
Dewpoint69°F (21°C)
Visibility
We could use some dry weather too. Another day of possible storms rolling through.


----------



## DevilsBrew (Jul 4, 2013)

BrotherBart said:


> I could really appreciate a nice long drought along about now.


 
I know! It is the polar opposite this year. I realize how spoiled I was by last year's weather. It has been raining since last night. The forecast is a rain on and off all day today and for the next 9 days. High humidity, highs in the low 80s, lows in the high 60s.  Now I know what it is like to live in a rainforest.

My tomatoes and peppers are the only ones loving this.


----------



## thewoodlands (Jul 4, 2013)

DevilsBrew said:


> I know! It is the polar opposite this year. I realize how spoiled I was by last year's weather. It has been raining since last night. The forecast is a rain on and off all day today and for the next 9 days. High humidity, highs in the low 80s, lows in the high 60s. Now I know what it is like to live in a rainforest.
> 
> My tomatoes and peppers are the only ones loving this.


Two loud cracks of thunder (2 minutes apart) chased me from the woods, that went south of us by 10 miles, getting dark at the moment.


----------



## begreen (Jul 4, 2013)

You won't believe what the folks in Santa Rosa, NM are shoveling out of. 
http://www.komonews.com/weather/blo...y-2-feet-of-hail-in-New-Mexico-214299611.html


----------

